# Palax Power100S Firewood Processor



## CHIMENEA (Nov 28, 2010)

I was talking over Christmas gifts with the girlfriend and she just gave me a head shake no for the back yard.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 28, 2010)

Smart girl.  You could buy a lifetime supply of firewood instead and not have to deal with maintaining or operating such a machine.


----------



## CHIMENEA (Nov 28, 2010)

I doubt I would have much maintenance at my usage and the machine would be buried under splits after half a day anyways.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 28, 2010)

I wonder how many of these things are actually in operation. There can't be more than a couple dozen worldwide. It seem to me that the vast majority of firewood operations are way too small for this type of machinery, and most firewood comes from small operations or is cut at home.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 28, 2010)

Last sping I watched a local wood monger that normally sells firewood in log form by the grapple truckload bring some guy in with a small PTO driven processor to process firewood.  I heard he was asking $100 cash-and-carry for a pickup bed loaded level with the sides.  Now I don't see many long bed pickups around here and I don't know for sure if the price was adjusted for the size of the bed.

Depending on bed size, that could be somewhere between 1/6th and 1/3rd of a cord.  A full cord of unprocessed wood would sell for around $100.  So even by the most optimistic calculation, that would be $500 per cord of EBITDA profit minus operating and labour cost.  How much wood would a wood monger have to sell to pay for a $50,000 processor?


----------



## Hunderliggur (Nov 28, 2010)

Where is the shrink wrap and handle?  Now I know where the grocery store gets it and why is $6 and bundle of 6.

$50K?  No way.  It is only $43,600.00 ;-)  http://www.machineking.com/firewood-process-1/brand-new-palax-power100s-firewood-processor.html


----------

